# Series 2 (HDVR2) USB Port Question



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

I sometimes plug my 5th Gen iPod into my TV to watch video. I've been looking for a way to keep the iPod powered while I do that. I don't have an outlet to spare nearby, but I've discovered that plugging it into my HDVR2's second USB port (there's a network adapter on the first) does the trick.

Is that likely to screw with the TiVo in any way? I'm pretty sure the power draw won't be an issue, but what about any data traveling over the bus? The TiVo will likely try (and fail) to identify the device, but I'd like to be sure that there won't be any unintended side effects. Are there any log file(s) should I watch just to be safe?

Thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There should be no ill effect. I have done that before myself.


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

Thanks!


----------

